# تحذير هام لمن يتعامل مع الفيس بوووك



## MIKEL MIK (16 أغسطس 2008)

بدون اى مقدمات لان الموضوع خطر جدا و مالوش حل لحد دلوقتى

هتلاقى اعز اصحابك كاتبلك اى رساله بيستفزك فيها عشان تدخل موقع معين

هتلاقى الرساله غالبا بالانجلش و هتلاقى نصها هو دة غالبا

“Somebody wrote something really funny in their blog about you . everybody see it here http://.------------.blogspot.com”

او بالعربى برضه بنفس المعنى او اى معنى تانى زى مثلا الرساله دى

" الحقى فى واحد حط صور فاضحه جدا ليكى على الموقع ده .............."

و هكذا من الرسائل اللى هتلاقيها كلها متفقه على محور واحد هو انه يجذبك لفتح الموقع ده لطريقه انت متحسهاش خالص و بسلامة نيه طبعا

المواقع اللى مكتوبه كلها وهميه مش حقيقيه با جماعه و هتلاقوا كلها فرعى
بمعنى ان الموقع مش عبارة عن الاسم ده
www.website.com
لا هتلاقوها فرعيه من مواقع تانى و اغلبها مشترك فى ده
website.blogspot.com
المواقع دى كلها بتحول على مواقع رئيسية هى تزيف للفيس بووك و فارق حرف عنه بس عشان محدش ياخد باله و هو بيتحول و دى الخدعه

المواقع دى هى


www.faceilbook.com
www.facezbook.com


أو بمعنى اصح على الصيغة دى

www.face*book.com

و طبعا مكان رمز النجمة دى حروف غلط مكررة للتمويه عشان متتلاحظش



و اوعى حد يفتحه خااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
ارجووووووووووووووووووووووكم
دة مش الفيس بووك ده مزيف للاختراق
و مالوش اى علاقه بالفيس بووك
ده موقع مزيف بمجرد الدخول فيه بتتسرق كل بياناتك

اللى هيبعتلك الرسايل دى واحد من اقرب الناس لبك او واحده من اقرب الناس ليكى و هتلاقى ايميل او موقع فى فرق حرف او رمز عن الاساسى اللى تعرفوه

الرساله ممكن توصلكم من صديق او غريب او موقع يدعى انه بيبعت رسايل للجوال او موقع ماسنجرات او مواقع اغانى و تحميل افلام او اى مواقع مش امنيه مش معروفه . ممكن توصلكم على الايميل او توصلكم على الماسنجر اوفلاين او تتبعت فى رساله على الفيس بووك او تتبعت على الواال او على البروفيل

ارجوكم الرسايل دى كلها بلاش تشغلوها و اى رساله فيها موقع فرعى بلاش تشغلوها زى خدع موقع الام اس ان فى ناس بتحط مواقع فيها كلمة ام اس ان او كلمة هوتميل و تتدعى ان هيبقى بفلوس او فى خبر مثلا و ادخل هنا لكن الكل يخالى باله اوى من حاجه مهمه اوى هى ان مواقع الشركه بتكون رئيسيه
www.name.com ====> www.msn.com + www.yahoo.com .... etc
ده مثال لكن غير كده بلاش تفتحوه نهائى

ارجوكم كلكم خالوا بالكم من الواال و الايميل و ياريت الكل يصعب كلمة السر و ميخاليهاس سهله عشان فى برامج سهل تجيبها و تعرفها و ياريت تكون طويله اكتر من 13 رمز و يكون فيها رموز و ارقام و حروف كابتل و اسموول زى كده مثلا
nSdJ_74fgL^7AoZ
ده مثال مش اكتر و يكون بعيد عن اى ارقام او اسماء خاصه ببيانات الميل يعنى متعملش كلمة سر فيها اسمك او ميلادك او فونك او عنوانك الشخصى مثلا

ده هيخالى اى موقع او برنامج هاك عاجز عن فك شفرتها بنسبه كبيره و كمان اهم شئ ممنوع فتح الايميل فى سيبر او اى جهاز غريب عشان بيكون كوكيز على الجهاز سهل اوى تتسرق و يتهكر عليها فى لحظتها و كمان ممنوع ان اى حد يدخل و هو معلم فى الماسنجر على كملة تذكرنى او الدخول اوتوماتيك

دلوقتى هقولكم ازاى تمنعوا و تأمنوا الجهاز من الموقع الخاص بسرقة البيانات عن طريق الفيس بووك و هنعمل الخطوات دى واحده واحده سوا و بالراحه

هنجيب الكنترول بانل فى الجهاز
Control Panel
هنلاقى دى
Security Center
و منها هنختار
Internet Options
او هنجيبها من الكنترول بانل مباشرة لو موجوده
او من شاشة صفحة نت فى الاكسبلورار
من قائمة
Tools
-----------------
بعد ما وصلنا للانترنت اوبشنز بقى
هنختار سيكيورتى
Security
من فوق
و هنلاقى فى 4 ايقونات فيها
هنختار الاخيره اللى هى
Restricted Sites
و ندوس على زرار
Sites
------------------
هتتفتح شاشة هندخل فيها فى اول خانة
Add this website to the zone
هندخل موقع موقع و ندوس على 
Add
من قصادها و هندخل دول بنفس النظام سطر سطر
www.faceilbook.com
faceilbook.com
http://www.faceilbook.com
http://faceilbook.com
www.facezbook.com
facezbook.com
http://www.facezbook.com
http://facezbook.com

خالوا بالكم و انتوا بتنقلوا لحسن خد يدوس و يفتحه غلط
بعدها هندوس على كلوز
Close
و منها على اوك
Ok
و كده بقى كله بقى تمام و اى موقع مش كويس نضيفه بنفس الطريقه

معلش بقى طولت عليكم و دلوقتى فى الدليل على كل كلامى اللى فات

ده موقع فيه تحذير كامل بالصور و شرح كامل ازاى الهاكر بيعمل كده
http://egyptianvulture.blogspot.com/


و ده موقع تانى برضه و جايب بروفيل صاحب الموضوع ده
http://informednetworker.com/blog/2008/08/09/danger-facebook-phish/


و ده موقع الياهو الرسمى بيجاوب و يعلن خطورة المواقع دى

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080815090218AAaHEfM





معلش بقى انا طولت عليكم اوى بس معلش لازم الخطوة دى كانت تتاخد من زمان اوى عشان فى كتير اوى اتسرقت الاكونتات بتاعتهم فياريت كل الجروبات تبعتها فورا و ده للاهميه و ارجوكم بلاش الثقه الكامله فى التعامل مع الميلات

صلوا من اجل ضعفى














------------------------------------
​​


----------



## man4truth (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحذير هام لمن يتعامل مع الفيس بوووك*

شكرا على التحذير
ونحن ننصح كل الشباب والشبات بعدم الاشتراك فى كل مواقع التعارف دى علشان معظمها بتجيب مشاكل


----------



## samy adl (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحذير هام لمن يتعامل مع الفيس بوووك*

شكرا على التحذير والرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

مرسي ليك  man4truth  علي مرورك الجميل



ويارب الكل ياخد باله​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

مرسي سامي عادل علي ردك




وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحذير هام لمن يتعامل مع الفيس بوووك*

سبقتنى يا غالى فى الموضوع

بس انا وانت واحد

تسلم ايديك وياريت الكل ياخد بالة فعلا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

اكيد كلنا هنا واحد



ومرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: تحذير هام لمن يتعامل مع الفيس بوووك*

شكراااااااااا يا فندم على التحذير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أغسطس 2008)

مرسي ليكي يا احلي مرمر علي مرورك الجميل



وربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك بجد وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## +meriet+ (27 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على التحذير المهم جدا دة بس انا عايزة اسال سؤال هما حايستفيدوا ايه لما يخدوا الباسوورد بتاعنا ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي مينا علي ردك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*بيستفيدوا كتير يا ميريت لما يسرقوا الباسوورد 


ممكن يسرق معلومات او اموال او اي حاجه


مرسي علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (29 أغسطس 2008)

طبعا احب اشكرك على التحذير وخوفك على الاعضاء واشكرك يا غالى


----------



## ارووجة (29 أغسطس 2008)

شكرال عالتنبيه
ربنا يباركك اخي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي شادي علي ردك الجميل



وربنا يحافظ علي اولاده​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 أغسطس 2008)

*مرسي اروووجه علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا مايكل تحذير هام جدا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسي خالد علي مرورك


وربنا يباركك​


----------

